# Sooner than you think?



## jampott

Just had a confirmation letter from Audi regarding my delivery slot...

"We also advised that we would be contacting you again when the deadline for amending specifications was approaching. As your vehicle is scheduled for a 4th quarter delivery, you must notify us of any specification amendments you wish to make within 14 days of the date of this letter."

4th quarter

Woo hoo!

I shall try to be calm until they confirm it (I've emailed the R8 Team) but I could well be on for a Birthday (November) or Christmas (December) pressie, instead of something to cheer me up in the New Year.

If its true, that's fantastic news... 

The only problem is, I can't decide on my spec.


----------



## coupe-sport

Excellent news -

Can you not delete those Chav lights in the engine bay :wink:

Seriously though, what's the spec you're thinking of ?

James


----------



## Leg

git.


----------



## jampott

Woo hoo... confirmed without doubt, build slot in week 44, expected delivery 'mid-December'.

Ok, so that's only 2 weeks earlier than 'January' which is when I was expecting it anyway, but it means an early Xmas pressie all the same.

The spec in front of me is:

***************************************

R8 V8 4.2 FSI Manual
Mugello Blue, pearl effect
Night Blue Sideblade
Alcantara / Leather upholstery in black
Standard black dashboard
Headlining in black cloth
Black carpet

Optional Extras

Audi Magnetic Ride
Satellite Navigation System Plus
Bang & Olufsen sound system
Heated Front Seats
Accoustic Parking System
Cruise Control
Light Package

***************************************

I'm already considering adding the Homelink and the Bluetooth, as I'll have electric gates and possibly garage doors to. The BT in the LR is excellent, so it'd be nice to have similar.

It is possible to spec a Rear camera in addition to the Accoustic Parking... 8)

But my main issues are:

1) I've been told that if I spec any Carbon options, it *may* delay the order
2) I've been fantasising about changing the paint colour to Imola Yellow

Even if I don't go with Imola, I still think I'll steer clear of Mugello / Night Blue.

Very tempted by Ibis White with Carbon Blades, but it sounds like carbon is hard to come by at the moment.

Aaaarggh.


----------



## jampott

The chav lights in the engine bay are an option. Which I've ticked. Which costs more than a Citroen Saxo.


----------



## coupe-sport

Audi Magnetic Ride - yep

Satellite Navigation System Plus - no point sticking a tom tom in the window

Bang & Olufsen sound system - of course

Heated Front Seats - yep

Accoustic Parking System - doubt parking visibility is the best - rear mounted camera sounds good.

Cruise Control - pointless

Light Package - ....

Yellow - now that would be tasty.

James


----------



## jampott

Tasty or Nasty? :lol:

It is certainly a colour to polarise opinion. Some say 'go for it', others say 'yuck'.

My other option is Ibis White.

And Audi are releasing some new Exclusive Options shortly (brochure at the printers) so I could jazz the leather up instead of black.


----------



## jbell

jampott said:


> My other option is Ibis White.


----------



## kmpowell

Anybody else want an R8 for Dec/Jan delivery? I know of one and possibly one more.

There is a reason for these sudden delivery date movements.... V10 news will be coming very soon!


----------



## jampott

jbell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> My other option is Ibis White.
Click to expand...

Yep - that's the series of shots that got me thinking.

Been chatting to the R8 Team just now...

She's seen an order go through for Papaya Orange, and thinks Imola would be cool.

Carbon Blades - delay of 'a couple of weeks'
Carbon Interior - delay into Feb 2008
Carbon Engine Bay - delay into May 2008

She's going to see if their ad agency can mock me up an R8 in Imola.


----------



## Leg

kmpowell said:


> Anybody else want an R8 for Dec/Jan delivery? I know of one and possibly one more.
> 
> There is a reason for these sudden delivery date movements.... V10 news will be coming very soon!


Wonder what the price tag will be on that, 6 figures I guess......?


----------



## coupe-sport

> Tasty or Nasty?
> 
> It is certainly a colour to polarise opinion. Some say 'go for it', others say 'yuck'.


Well you're not one to go for the popular option. Just dont go for silver 

I'm sure it'll look stunning in whatever colour 8)


----------



## kmpowell

Tim

If you want to know why the delay if you spec carbon, here it is.

I was chatting to my girlfreinds dad this week abtou his work. His company contracts out to NASA, BAE etc designing space satellite mechanisms. In a lot of those mechanisms he usually uses carbon, but he is having to use a substitute for any carbon at the moment - the reason - Boeing and Airbus have bought it all up for their planes!

... and no this isn't a piss take, it's 100% genuine. Real carbon is like rocking horse shit to get hold of at the moment and is forcing prices of any carbon on the market, through the roof.


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> Tim
> 
> If you want to know why the delay if you spec carbon, here it is.
> 
> I was chatting to my girlfreinds dad this week abtou his work. His company contracts out to NASA, BAE etc designing space satellite mechanisms. In a lot of those mechanisms he usually uses carbon, but he is having to use a substitute for any carbon at the moment - the reason - Boeing and Airbus have bought it all up for their planes!
> 
> ... and no this isn't a piss take, it's 100% genuine. Real carbon is like rocking horse shit to get hold of at the moment and is forcing prices of any carbon on the market, through the roof.


Yeah I knew it was down to a 'shortage'.

Perhaps I can get some carbon-effect stuff from Halfords instead. 

The carbon side blades are a Â£1600 option. But they're lovely. :roll:


----------



## TVR_Man

What happened to all the Carbon we're producing - our carbon footprints? Can't they use some of that? 

Looks great in white BTW.


----------



## J55TTC

Another vote for the ibis white 8)


----------



## sonicmonkey

Yellow will make it look like a training shoe you insane man.

Now, Ibis White = hubba hubba


----------



## shao_khan

I think the yellow would look pretty good. Although if I had the option to order one of these I might be tempted by an exclusive colour - Porsche RS Green (Is it still called Viper Green?) and go for total individuality - but then of course you have the problem of exclusive Sides and what colour for them..........

I think your point about exclusive interior is valiid - they mmake some really nice trims when you look through the exclusive catalogues.


----------



## sonicmonkey

The aggressive design of the R8 precludes it from requiring such a harsh colour. Yellow would be a statement too far.

Iâ€™ve never been a fan of white cars but the drip feeding of pictures of various exotics in white from the spawns of Satan that are the marketing collective really has changed my mind (I despise myself for admitting that).

Yellow. Just Say No.

The R8 simply looks stunning in Ibis White, whatever decision you make itâ€™s a cracking car from a design perspective, so let the design do the talking.


----------



## TTwiggy

go yellow...










:wink:


----------



## Toshiba

I'm gutted.

What was your original estimate date? I was told 18 months to two year but by my simple maths it will mean you have one in less than 12 months?


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> If you want to know why the delay if you spec carbon, here it is.
> 
> I was chatting to my girlfreinds dad this week abtou his work. His company contracts out to NASA, BAE etc designing space satellite mechanisms. In a lot of those mechanisms he usually uses carbon, but he is having to use a substitute for any carbon at the moment - the reason - Boeing and Airbus have bought it all up for their planes!
> 
> ... and no this isn't a piss take, it's 100% genuine. Real carbon is like rocking horse shit to get hold of at the moment and is forcing prices of any carbon on the market, through the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew it was down to a 'shortage'.
> 
> Perhaps I can get some carbon-effect stuff from Halfords instead.
> 
> The carbon side blades are a Â£1600 option. But they're lovely. :roll:
Click to expand...

Seeing as the side fill panels are purely decorative, rather than structural, why not use laminate flooring and a kettle to mould your own? Just Like Mini and Morris Minor travellers.

An R8 Traveller. :idea: Would tick the 'different' box that you like.


----------



## garyc

OT: the carbon shortage is affecting lots of industries and seems set to continue for some time.

Golf, Motorbikes, motorsports, push bikes, angling, marine, aerospace - all affected.


----------



## Toshiba

Is this why we need to reduce our carbon footprint - to build R8s?


----------



## jampott

Does this sway any of the anti-yellow (or pro-white) brigade?










Audi sent me that image over today.

Tosh - Audi had my deposit in June 2006, so I will have waited eighteen months-ish by the time it arrives.

I'm told that a deposit now would have a 2 year waiting list, but granted for most of my wait the car won't have even been in production. First customer cars (in the UK) are arriving for the end of the month, I think. Don't THINK anyone has taken delivery yet (in the UK) but I could be wrong.


----------



## DeanTT

jampott said:


> Does this sway any of the anti-yellow (or pro-white) brigade?


Looks like a photoshop if you ask me, see how it looks over exposed in places (seems to happen when you change colours of cars in PS). I'm still undecided on the colour, but it certainly is going to be unique and I reckon when it comes to re-sale you won't loose any money because of it.


----------



## sonicmonkey

To compare:


----------



## jampott

DeanTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this sway any of the anti-yellow (or pro-white) brigade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a photoshop if you ask me, see how it looks over exposed in places (seems to happen when you change colours of cars in PS). I'm still undecided on the colour, but it certainly is going to be unique and I reckon when it comes to re-sale you won't loose any money because of it.
Click to expand...




> Been chatting to the R8 Team just now...
> 
> She's seen an order go through for Papaya Orange, and thinks Imola would be cool.
> 
> Carbon Blades - delay of 'a couple of weeks'
> Carbon Interior - delay into Feb 2008
> Carbon Engine Bay - delay into May 2008
> 
> She's going to see if their ad agency can mock me up an R8 in Imola.


----------



## shao_khan

That looks pretty darn good. love it.


----------



## Toshiba

I'd have yellow. More evocative than white.


----------



## DeanTT

jampott said:


> Been chatting to the R8 Team just now...
> 
> She's seen an order go through for Papaya Orange, and thinks Imola would be cool.
> 
> Carbon Blades - delay of 'a couple of weeks'
> Carbon Interior - delay into Feb 2008
> Carbon Engine Bay - delay into May 2008
> 
> She's going to see if their ad agency can mock me up an R8 in Imola.


DOH! I only read "Audi sent that image over to me today".


----------



## paulb

I reckon it would look awesome in Merlin...


----------



## ronin

White!.

Would have thought selling it on in yellow _may_ get you less interest and less money.
If blue you have specced a very dark cabin with a dark exterior, going for the "sinister" look? :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

jampott said:


> Does this sway any of the anti-yellow (or pro-white) brigade?


Jesus Christ Tim, that is just awesome. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Graham


----------



## Rogue

Lamborghinis suit yellow.
Not R8s. [smiley=pimp2.gif] 
I think if you get it in yellow you'll just attract more unwanted attention than you already will driving around in such a beautiful car.

Still, it's your money :wink:

Rogue


----------



## V6 TT

...yellow looks Krass on such an over designed body, the real life pic of white with carbon blades looks fookin legendary!

The interior of the one I drove was carbon and the door handles are a work of art so I'd be willing to sit on my hands for an extra few weeks if I was spending all that cash in the 1st instance, would never compromise.

D


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Does this sway any of the anti-yellow (or pro-white) brigade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audi sent me that image over today.
> 
> Tosh - Audi had my deposit in June 2006, so I will have waited eighteen months-ish by the time it arrives.
> 
> I'm told that a deposit now would have a 2 year waiting list, but granted for most of my wait the car won't have even been in production. First customer cars (in the UK) are arriving for the end of the month, I think. Don't THINK anyone has taken delivery yet (in the UK) but I could be wrong.


Can you show more of the interesting building? Nice stainless steel detailing :-*

BTW White with white blades, white wheels, and white louvres. Maybe white walled tyres too. Won't hurt residuals. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

sonicmonkey said:


> To compare:


Mutts nutts.

Without a doubt, white with carbon but as carbon has vanished then white with black blades.

Ps. How long before Audi announce on the V10, as i had some good news from Audi of my own today 8)


----------



## Wondermikie

W7 PMC said:


> Ps. How long before Audi announce on the V10, as i had some good news from Audi of my own today 8)


Are you getting one too?


----------



## kmpowell

sonicmonkey said:


> To compare:


I love white cars, but good god how vulgar and crass is that!

If ever there was a car where people will shout "wanker" at you as you drive by, this is it.

:?


----------



## Wondermikie

kmpowell said:


> I love white cars, but good god how vulgar and crass is that!
> 
> If ever there was a car where people will shout "wanker" at you as you drive by, this is it.
> 
> :?


What about the yellow one?


----------



## kmpowell

Wondermikie said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love white cars, but good god how vulgar and crass is that!
> 
> If ever there was a car where people will shout "wanker" at you as you drive by, this is it.
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the yellow one?
Click to expand...

It's yellow, enough said.

You can't polish a turd. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Wondermikie

Maybe orange is the best colour, like on the S3.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I hate to sound like my pie eating friend from monkeyland but ....its got to be yellow 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> I hate to sound like my pie eating friend from monkeyland but ....its got to be yellow 8)


Yep Yellow but who ever said I was your friend :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to sound like my pie eating friend from monkeyland but ....its got to be yellow 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Yellow but who ever said I was your friend :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

  :? :wink: The plus point of Yellow Audis is that they always stay very very clean.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to sound like my pie eating friend from monkeyland but ....its got to be yellow 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Yellow but who ever said I was your friend :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :? :wink: The plus point of Yellow Audis is that they always stay very very clean.
Click to expand...

But not on there own


----------



## Dotti

Red R8s look powerful and vibant. Match your personality Jampott :-* :wink: Equally go for the mugella blue - masculine and manly for an R8 and very much a 'his' car


----------



## jampott

Dotti said:


> Red R8s look powerful and vibant. Match your personality Jampott :-* :wink: Equally go for the mugella blue - masculine and manly for an R8 and very much a 'his' car


Are you saying yellow is for girls? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red R8s look powerful and vibant. Match your personality Jampott :-* :wink: Equally go for the mugella blue - masculine and manly for an R8 and very much a 'his' car
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying yellow is for girls? :lol:
Click to expand...

For Gods sake Tim DO NOT GET A YELLOW R8 :evil:

You will look a total tool. Any colour other than Yellow would be great & my favourites are either White or Black. The silvers look bland on the pictures i've seen & the blue i've seen does not look that powerful, however anything other than Yellow will be good (perhaps not red either).


----------



## V6 TT

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red R8s look powerful and vibant. Match your personality Jampott :-* :wink: Equally go for the mugella blue - masculine and manly for an R8 and very much a 'his' car
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying yellow is for girls? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For Gods sake Tim DO NOT GET A YELLOW R8 :evil:
> 
> You will look a total tool. Any colour other than Yellow would be great & my favourites are either White or Black. The silvers look bland on the pictures i've seen & the blue i've seen does not look that powerful, however anything other than Yellow will be good (perhaps not red either).
Click to expand...

...the darker side of me want's him stuck in a yellow money eater version :lol: Yellow makes most breeds of car look sh1t, sorry dude!

D


----------



## scavenger

kmpowell said:


> You can't polish a turd. [smiley=toilet.gif]


I polished my Focus on Tuesday :roll:

Black, or white, or Jet blue. Actually, I don't know [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Carlos

Get a yellow one. I think it will look cool :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## garyc

Nah, get white and be Retro Cool.










Then grow one of these and be Super Cool. 8)


----------



## Leg

Get yellow.


----------



## ratty

Leg said:


> Get yellow.


Spend Â£80k on a yellow car, you must be bananas.

Your only telling Tim to go for yellow so you take the piss later on.

:lol:


----------



## Leg

ratty said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Spend Â£80k on a yellow car, you must be bananas.
> 
> Your only telling Tim to go for yellow so you take the piss later on.
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Moi? I wouldnt do that.

Special order it in cream, now that would look nice Tim. Or how about...










or










or even










possibly










or maybe


----------



## S10TYG

I envy you Jampott!


----------



## Leg

S10TYG said:


> I envy you Jampott!


For his reputation with the ladies or his dress sense?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Yellow on the right car can look great. Unfortunately the R8 (IMO) isn't the right car.

The White with a touch of carbon could be good. Always thought that white, especially large panels, looks a little weak and bland. 
Almost as bad as black cars for showing the dirt too.

Still think the Daytona Grey? (having seen it in the metal at Easter) looks the part.

Dave


----------



## QuackingPlums

I liked the Ibis originally, but think that the Imola looks pretty effin tasty.
I've never been in the "black, grey or silver" brigade and think it would be a travesty to NOT make a statement with your R8!

Nobody will be thinking you look like a c**k - they'll be far too busy thinking "JTFC, what the f**k was that?!". 

I don't know with the interior but at least from viewing that video posted a few months back, the carbon panels can be changed relatively easily when the carbon shortage eases and we go back to whining about the Chinese buying up all our fence panels again... :roll:


----------



## garyc

QuackingPlums said:


> I liked the Ibis originally, but think that the Imola looks pretty effin tasty.
> I've never been in the "black, grey or silver" brigade and think it would be a travesty to NOT make a statement with your R8!
> 
> *Nobody will be thinking you look like a c**k* - they'll be far too busy thinking "JTFC, what the f**k was that?!".
> 
> I don't know with the interior but at least from viewing that video posted a few months back, the carbon panels can be changed relatively easily when the carbon shortage eases and we go back to whining about the Chinese buying up all our fence panels again... :roll:


Don't be so sure about that. :twisted:


----------



## kmpowell

S10TYG said:


> I envy you Jampott!


A footballer who uses words like 'stuntin', drives a TT with an interior taken from Max Power, and used to sport 20" red colour coded replica wheels...

Tim, you are a lucky fellow - the R8 has quite a following...


----------



## caney

kmpowell said:


> A footballer who uses words like 'stuntin', drives a TT with an interior taken from Max Power, and used to sport 20" red colour coded replica wheels...
> 
> Tim, you are a lucky fellow - the R8 has quite a following...


you really are quite intent on pissing people off aren't you! you obviously can't stand the way people prefer to mod their tt's so why continue to be a moderator on here :? you've got quite a fan base now with robokyn,jaayde,s10tyg to name but a few! lets hope one of them never meets you and sticks one on you :lol: or perhaps you feel you can handle yourself?


----------



## S10TYG

caney said:


> you really are quite intent on pissing people off aren't you! you obviously can't stand the way people prefer to mod their tt's so why continue to be a moderator on here :? you've got quite a fan base now with robokyn,jaayde,s10tyg to name but a few! lets hope one of them never meets you and sticks one on you :lol: or perhaps you feel you can handle yourself?


Caney look at the guys picture?! Do you really think I give a f**k what he thinks. He used to drive a big fat R32!! And hes talking to me about taste? He can't tell me nutin. My interior is hardly taken from max power, it was most of the attention at the TT day, mark from backdraft wants to get a roadster demonstrator now after seeing my car. So SHUT UP


----------



## jbell

I assume it can be ordered in this white>








The Pearlescent white from the UR_Quattro, a much better colour IMO 8)


----------



## kmpowell

caney said:


> you really are quite intent on pissing people off aren't you


No (well perhaps a select few).


caney said:


> you obviously can't stand the way people prefer to mod their tt's


Quite the opposite, some of it's hilarious and keeps me amused for hours.


caney said:


> so why continue to be a moderator on here :?


HERE


S10TYG said:


> He can't tell me nutin.


The case rests me lud.


----------



## W7 PMC

kmpowell said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really are quite intent on pissing people off aren't you
> 
> 
> 
> No (well perhaps a select few).
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously can't stand the way people prefer to mod their tt's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the opposite, some of it's hilarious and keeps me amused for hours.
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why continue to be a moderator on here :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HERE
> 
> 
> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't tell me nutin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The case rests me lud.
Click to expand...

Is this thread going O/T :lol:

I'm sure Kev has other things he enjoys doing :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums

garyc said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Ibis originally, but think that the Imola looks pretty effin tasty.
> I've never been in the "black, grey or silver" brigade and think it would be a travesty to NOT make a statement with your R8!
> 
> *Nobody will be thinking you look like a c**k* - they'll be far too busy thinking "JTFC, what the f**k was that?!".
> 
> I don't know with the interior but at least from viewing that video posted a few months back, the carbon panels can be changed relatively easily when the carbon shortage eases and we go back to whining about the Chinese buying up all our fence panels again... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure about that. :twisted:
Click to expand...

Ok, let's re-phrase it. "Nobody _*you would give two hoots about*_ will be thinking you look like a c**k" :wink:

I can't think of any other forum where someone buys a kick-ass car and everybody just disses it for the colour. Maybe Rebel is right... TT owners are all gardeners of the uphill variety and just don't know it yet... :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer

I don't care what colour he gets, i just want a ride in it 

However, i think Tim is too "sensible" to get a loud colour :wink:

Mind you i think red looks [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Leg

Back on topic along with Digi....

So, can you get pretty much any colour you want on the R8 through special order?

If so I really like the BMW Moonstone colour, is there anything similar? It looks white in some lights and then can look like a very, very bright/light silver blue in others.


----------



## W7 PMC

QuackingPlums said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Ibis originally, but think that the Imola looks pretty effin tasty.
> I've never been in the "black, grey or silver" brigade and think it would be a travesty to NOT make a statement with your R8!
> 
> *Nobody will be thinking you look like a c**k* - they'll be far too busy thinking "JTFC, what the f**k was that?!".
> 
> I don't know with the interior but at least from viewing that video posted a few months back, the carbon panels can be changed relatively easily when the carbon shortage eases and we go back to whining about the Chinese buying up all our fence panels again... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure about that. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, let's re-phrase it. "Nobody _*you would give two hoots about*_ will be thinking you look like a c**k" :wink:
> 
> I can't think of any other forum where someone buys a kick-ass car and everybody just disses it for the colour. Maybe Rebel is right... TT owners are all gardeners of the uphill variety and just don't know it yet... :roll:
Click to expand...

But you're not getting the fact that Tim is a cock anyway, so he'll just look a bigger cock in a Yellow R8 & a little cock in a White or Black R8 :wink:


----------



## markTT225

I think red looks awesome, but I'm a bit biased :wink: .


----------



## jdn

Does anyone really think JampoTT gives two hoots about what colour others think he should get?

It will be an awesome drive whatever colour it arrives in.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

markTT225 said:


> I think red looks awesome, but I'm a bit biased :wink: .


Agreed, that looks amazing. 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer

jdn said:


> Does anyone really think JampoTT gives two hoots about what colour others think he should get?


Yep! cos he will already be thinking about re-sale - wouldn't you? :?


----------



## kmpowell

digimeisTTer said:


> cos he will already be thinking about re-sale


To be fair, if he was worrying about resale he wouldn't be buying an R8.


----------



## Leg

jdn said:


> Does anyone really think JampoTT gives two hoots about what colour others think he should get?


I think everyone has assumed Timothy was inviting opinion with this statement in the OP...



jampott said:


> The only problem is, I can't decide on my spec.


----------



## jampott

I'm not some saddo who relies on forum opinion in order to decide on what *I* want.

I am, however, interested in people's opinions.

One day in the next 14, I will just go 'fuck it' and go with a gut feeling. 

I'll be driving a few R8s on Tuesday morning, there won't be any yellow ones, and I doubt there will be any white ones either. But I might get some better idea of what sort of colours are going to look most appealing.

There's at least one been ordered in Papaya Orange, so whatever the hell I decide, it isn't going to be the most lary R8 in existence


----------



## Leg

After seeing the black one at the Annual meet in the end the only opinion I would pass on the R8 is that, IMO, it suits lighter colours.


----------



## steveh

I've seen a yellow Gallardo Spyder twice this week (probably the same one) going the opposite way to me on the M25 as well as that green Murcielago. Obviously it was the colour that caught my eye at first but I'm sure I would have noticed them whatever their colour as they are both such dramatic shapes. However, I also saw a R8 on the opposite carriageway of the M23 and, to be honest, I probably would have missed it (it was grey) if it hadn't have been for the LEDs under the headlamps. So, if Tim wants to make a statement (and who wouldn't if you've spent Â£85k on the car) then yellow is the colour to go for.

Of course it also makes it easier for the Scamera operators to aim their cameras at you. :roll: :lol:

Personally I would go for a more discreet colour but that's probably just me.


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> After seeing the black one at the Annual meet in the end the only opinion I would pass on the R8 is that, IMO, it suits lighter colours.


Bizarely, I quite liked the car in black - more than I've ever liked a black car before, with the possible exception of KITT.

But no, it's not a car I want in a dark colour. If I want to stick 'standard', I'd go with Jet Blue. The darkest colour that suits it is Daytona Grey.

I'll be interested to see a few colours side by side this week - I hope they aren't all the same... :?


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the black one at the Annual meet in the end the only opinion I would pass on the R8 is that, IMO, it suits lighter colours.
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarely, I quite liked the car in black - more than I've ever liked a black car before, with the possible exception of KITT.
> 
> But no, it's not a car I want in a dark colour. If I want to stick 'standard', I'd go with Jet Blue. The darkest colour that suits it is Daytona Grey.
> 
> I'll be interested to see a few colours side by side this week - I hope they aren't all the same... :?
Click to expand...

Tim, you fancy a little bet? Â£10 says they are jet blue, black, silver and daytona grey m8...... :wink:


----------



## shao_khan

Leg said:


> So, can you get pretty much any colour you want on the R8 through special order?


In Germany it is basically colour to sample (So they told me when I spoke to Audi Germany) - but in the UK they seem a little clueless!!!! I think the Crawley Audi Pink TT shows what is possible.

I;d be very tempted to order one in my favourite nail varnish colour....we so it matches of course.


----------



## Wondermikie

Looks awful from this angle, like the wheelbase is a foot longer than it needs to be :?


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Ibis originally, but think that the Imola looks pretty effin tasty.
> I've never been in the "black, grey or silver" brigade and think it would be a travesty to NOT make a statement with your R8!
> 
> *Nobody will be thinking you look like a c**k* - they'll be far too busy thinking "JTFC, what the f**k was that?!".
> 
> I don't know with the interior but at least from viewing that video posted a few months back, the carbon panels can be changed relatively easily when the carbon shortage eases and we go back to whining about the Chinese buying up all our fence panels again... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure about that. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, let's re-phrase it. "Nobody _*you would give two hoots about*_ will be thinking you look like a c**k" :wink:
> 
> I can't think of any other forum where someone buys a kick-ass car and everybody just disses it for the colour. Maybe Rebel is right... TT owners are all gardeners of the uphill variety and just don't know it yet... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're not getting the fact that Tim is a cock anyway, so he'll just look a bigger cock in a Yellow R8 & a little cock in a White or Black R8 :wink:
Click to expand...

In one. :wink:


----------



## garyc

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awful from this angle, like the wheelbase is a foot longer than it needs to be :?
Click to expand...

Longer wheelbase mid-engined cars tend to have good stability compared to the SWB types (355s, 360s and 430s and Gallardos), so are generally safer and more predictable for most drivers who aren't called Rohrl.

Honda showed this to be true with the NSX.

So the wheelbase is as intended, although I still think all the proportions are odd. Long wheel base, cab forward, long front overhang. :? At least the TT roofline looks OK in isolation (on a TT that is :wink: )

But I do think we should push Tim to go with an EXTREME colour.

Anyone got a pic of an Apricot R8 with Miami Blue side blade?


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awful from this angle, like the wheelbase is a foot longer than it needs to be :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Longer wheelbase mid-engined cars tend to have good stability compared to the SWB types (355s, 360s and 430s and Gallardos), so are generally safer and more predictable for most drivers who aren't called Rohrl.
> 
> Honda showed this to be true with the NSX.
> 
> So the wheelbase is as intended, although I still think all the proportions are odd. Long wheel base, cab forward, long front overhang. :? At least the TT roofline looks OK in isolation (on a TT that is :wink: )
> 
> But I do think we should push Tim to go with an EXTREME colour.
> 
> Anyone got a pic of an Apricot R8 with Miami Blue side blade?
Click to expand...

There were none there in any 'brighter' colours Im afraid


----------



## jam

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the black one at the Annual meet in the end the only opinion I would pass on the R8 is that, IMO, it suits lighter colours.
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarely, I quite liked the car in black - more than I've ever liked a black car before, with the possible exception of KITT.
> 
> But no, it's not a car I want in a dark colour. If I want to stick 'standard', I'd go with Jet Blue. The darkest colour that suits it is Daytona Grey.
> 
> I'll be interested to see a few colours side by side this week - I hope they aren't all the same... :?
Click to expand...

A black one drove past my flat last week - v nice indeed. I think I'd probably go for black or grey


----------



## Rogue

My step-son saw a gun-metal grey R8 with similar colour "blade" on Saturday, driving in convoy with a Lambo Gallardo and a Ferrari of some sort.
He said the R8 looked amazing.

Rogue


----------



## TTotal

This blue would be superb Tim...


----------



## jampott

That's a bit Nogaro


----------



## Lisa.

My vote is for

1st Daytona Grey
and out of yellow or white
White


----------



## Toshiba

Wife's spoken......

Red. Its in the middle, not dark, not light.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'm not sayings its a footballers car,but we bumped into Shay Given at the R8 launch at Tyneside tonight.


----------



## phope

The three I've seen in the metal are silver, black and grey...grey and silver suited it best out of those three

How about Sprint Blue?...I'd like SB for my next car, either an S3 or TT


----------



## Love_iTT

phope said:


> The three I've seen in the metal are silver, black and grey...grey and silver suited it best out of those three
> 
> How about Sprint Blue?...I'd like SB for my next car, either an S3 or TT


Good choice :roll:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy

jampott said:


> That's a bit Nogaro


I was just about to suggest Noggy, knowing your liking of the colour Tim :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Audi Avantissimo Blue?


----------



## shao_khan

Nah not sprint blue - its getting a bit common.

Instead of Imola how about Citrus yellow?


----------



## W7 PMC

phope said:


> The three I've seen in the metal are silver, black and grey...grey and silver suited it best out of those three
> 
> How about Sprint Blue?...I'd like SB for my next car, either an S3 or TT


My RS4 is Sprint Blue 8)


----------



## jbell

Dolphin Grey with Red leather, extended black leather and Carbon Blades 8)


----------



## garyc

Misty Buff with Magnolia stick-on side panels. 8)


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Misty Buff with Magnolia stick-on side panels. 8)


Oooh yeah, with a paisley print.


----------



## RenZo

markTT225 said:


> I think red looks awesome, but I'm a bit biased :wink: .


i think red would look so good! with the carbon sides!


----------



## Wallsendmag

wallsendmag said:


> I'm not sayings its a footballers car,but we bumped into Shay Given at the R8 launch at Tyneside tonight.


Forgot to say that he drove away in his Range Rover :roll:


----------

